# Google- Stressed Out? So Is Your Digestive System - North American Press Syndicate



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Stressed Out? So Is Your Digestive System**North American Press Syndicate*In fact, experts now say stress can play a major role in a wide range of digestive problems, including *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, or *IBS*. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

